# fight at the bar



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

so right, there's this white freestyle rapper at the bar in the city i went to...m**********r is funny as hell, like, laugh at him, not with him...anyway, so the dude is like blah blah blah, n sh*t, so im like, yo, my name is the crazy m**********r from the L town, you know my rhymes cuz everywhere i go i spit em down...blah blah blah...so now he thinks we're "battling"...f*cking dude...so im like, whatever, you suck...and he's like, i kicked your ass lyrically...blah blah...so im like blah blah you suck...then this dude comes over and steps in between us, and he's like, "you better turn the f*ck around and walk away before i break your f*cking nose"...so my buddy comes up behind him and f*cking PUMMELS HIM IN THE FACE!!! seriously, the hardest f*cking punch EVER...so the bouncer comes over and grabs me by the back of my neck and my left arm, so i turn and punch him in the eye...bad call...he f*cking COOKED me, got me in the face at least 5 times, right above the temple...anyway, so i upper cut him, of course it barely fazes the fat f*ck, and my buddy absolutely f*cking DRILLS the other guy again...seriously, that guy HAS to have some broken face bones...anyway, so the cops are coming right, we see the lights down the road, so me and my buddy f*cking hop that fence sh*t and BOOK...the bouncer's like, dude you guys are so fucked, i know who you are, we're telling the cops...blah blah blah...HAHAHAHA, ****...omg that was funny sh*t...bar fights kick ass!!!

ps, i have work in 5 hours...so im not going to be replying before tomorrow afternoon...DRINK A BEER!!!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

very "cool"


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

What's funny about getting your ass kicked?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Man points+


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

You suck at life.

p.s.

james brown is the sh*t.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

DrewBoOty said:


> You suck at life.
> 
> p.s.
> 
> james brown is the sh*t.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

you should be spending energy getting laid not fighting..


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

how getting your ass kick cool ?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

So you couldn't get any from the fat chicks around and decide to battle a freestyle rapper instead?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds like you were lucky to have a friend bail you out. The funniest part about the whole story is 2 white guys at a bar trying to rap battle eachother...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> So you couldn't get any from the fat chicks around and decide to battle a freestyle rapper instead?


holy sh*t









r1derman, I'm starting to reconsider hanging out with you if I head up to Boston







I find being punched in the head a 'below average' experience.







Maybe you were punched one too many times? Then you could change over to being a G.W. supporter


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no, i mean, he didnt really f*ck me up, i've got a couple bruises and a little egg that's almost gone now right above my ear...but that dude DEFINATELY has a black eye battle scar...and the other f*cking dude, oh my god, that guy got 0wned...the scronny little punk ass rapper just sat back and talked sh*t the whole time...below average, yeah, it would've been below average if i got drilled in the snout and got arrested or something, but it was decent the way it turned out...i f*cking hate those pricks, so now they know whats up when i see them around...haha, my buddy has a bloody knuckle, he said he's never punched someone so hard in his life...KAPOW!!! i wish i had that sh*t on video...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Was it the Average Homeboy?


----------



## oblene (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

How old are we? Not my life style, but hey to each his own!

Ps, what bar was it?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

sounds pretty lame... but who am I do judge...

I sat at home and vacuumed.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

dude- i thought this thread was about a couple bitches in a bar fight... like chicks!!! haha, glad i read- if your story is infact true you sound like the exact OPPOSITE of someone I would hang out with... I mean seriously dude- you live a pretty shitty lifestyle the way it sounds? from never getting laid to picking a meaningless fight with some random colored dude in a bar... and then still trying to be cool? I agree with the rest of them... your lucky your buddy was there to save your ass


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

One time I got punched in the face.

It was awesome.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

This is about about the 8th thread i've read on this bored, I first thought OMFG who are these people in this forum??

However after reading the response posts (and laughing quite hard) I'm glad to see this strange chap is a minority


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> sounds pretty lame... but who am I do judge...
> 
> I sat at home and vacuumed.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> dude- i thought this thread was about a couple bitches in a bar fight... like chicks!!! haha, glad i read- if your story is infact true you sound like the exact OPPOSITE of someone I would hang out with... I mean seriously dude- you live a pretty shitty lifestyle the way it sounds? from never getting laid to picking a meaningless fight with some random colored dude in a bar... and then still trying to be cool? I agree with the rest of them... your lucky your buddy was there to save your ass


first of all, since you're obviously racist, im going to repeat myself and say that the freestyle rapper guy was WHITE. and i didnt pick a fight, he just spazzed for no reason at all...you sound like a lame ass who's idea of a good time is watching gone with the wind with your mom...shitty lifestyle? whatever dude...you dont know me...

timmy, the bar was the worthen, in lowell.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

haha thanks for sharing. Angry guy+beer=no good


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

acestro said:


> One time I got punched in the face.
> 
> It was awesome.


Wasn't bandcamp great


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> dude- i thought this thread was about a couple bitches in a bar fight... like chicks!!! haha, glad i read- if your story is infact true you sound like the exact OPPOSITE of someone I would hang out with... I mean seriously dude- you live a pretty shitty lifestyle the way it sounds? from never getting laid to picking a meaningless fight with some random colored dude in a bar... and then still trying to be cool? I agree with the rest of them... your lucky your buddy was there to save your ass


first of all, since you're obviously racist, im going to repeat myself and say that the freestyle rapper guy was WHITE. and i didnt pick a fight, he just spazzed for no reason at all...you sound like a lame ass who's idea of a good time is watching gone with the wind with your mom...shitty lifestyle? whatever dude...you dont know me...

timmy, the bar was the worthen, in lowell.
[/quote]

Sounds like a hell of a chaos. I like fights, atleast when I'm not in it








And it sounds like you guys got away from it the good way, laughing at it


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> dude- i thought this thread was about a couple bitches in a bar fight... like chicks!!! haha, glad i read- if your story is infact true you sound like the exact OPPOSITE of someone I would hang out with... I mean seriously dude- you live a pretty shitty lifestyle the way it sounds? from never getting laid to picking a meaningless fight with some random colored dude in a bar... and then still trying to be cool? I agree with the rest of them... your lucky your buddy was there to save your ass


first of all, since you're obviously racist, im going to repeat myself and say that the freestyle rapper guy was WHITE. and i didnt pick a fight, he just spazzed for no reason at all...you sound like a lame ass who's idea of a good time is watching gone with the wind with your mom...shitty lifestyle? whatever dude...you dont know me...

timmy, the bar was the worthen, in lowell.
[/quote]

dude im not gonna get into a "whos cooler" contest... its obvious to me that you and I are two totally different species of human being


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> dude- i thought this thread was about a couple bitches in a bar fight... like chicks!!! haha, glad i read- if your story is infact true you sound like the exact OPPOSITE of someone I would hang out with... I mean seriously dude- you live a pretty shitty lifestyle the way it sounds? from never getting laid to picking a meaningless fight with some random colored dude in a bar... and then still trying to be cool? I agree with the rest of them... your lucky your buddy was there to save your ass


first of all, since you're obviously racist, im going to repeat myself and say that the freestyle rapper guy was WHITE. and i didnt pick a fight, he just spazzed for no reason at all...you sound like a lame ass who's idea of a good time is watching gone with the wind with your mom...shitty lifestyle? whatever dude...you dont know me...

timmy, the bar was the worthen, in lowell.
[/quote]

how do you get that he is racist??!?!?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

sorry r1dermon, but you sound like a total TOOL now.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

So r1dermon instead of trying to get laid you get you ass kicked. Sounds like you need to get you priorities strait. All I have to say is dumb ass.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> So r1dermon instead of trying to get laid you get you ass kicked. Sounds like you need to get you priorities strait. All I have to say is dumb ass.












GAD DAYYMN...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> So r1dermon instead of trying to get laid you get you ass kicked. Sounds like you need to get you priorities strait. All I have to say is dumb ass.



















A night of gettin your ass whooped wouldnt be something id share if it happened to me.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> Sounds like you were lucky to have a friend bail you out. The funniest part about the whole story is 2 white guys at a bar trying to rap battle eachother...


he should have started up the scene from 8 mile, when everyone's "bouncin" to the beats...

ive laughed at honky freestyle rappers before. like they rap some lame sh*t, then walk away, and bump into you...then say "wtf n***a?!?"...so i look at him...and say..."ummm...hey vanilla ice...get the f*ck out of my way." then they try to get all tough with you...but why is it that most white freestylers are built like Shirley Temple???


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Winkyee said:


> This is about about the 8th thread i've read on this bored, I first thought OMFG who are these people in this forum??
> 
> However after reading the response posts (and laughing quite hard) I'm glad to see this strange chap is a minority


Incredible fish in your sig, by the way. One of those pleuroshgpsid snakeheads? (I forgot the exact name







)


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

you guys are a bunch of pussies.. oooh i dont like getting hit in the face wha wha wha .. f*ck em those white bastards thinking they all tuff rapping and sh*t.. but then again im not like rider.. im like his friend like my friends who are lil always try and start sh*t then i gotta whoop ass. and if you on the giving end its fun recieving no deals..

but all ya all who dont get in fights do it man serious the adreniline rush is mad crazy. like i mean not better than getting laid but we all know rider has a 2 inch penis and who can get laid with that so he goes the next best thing fighting a big strong lad.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> dude- i thought this thread was about a couple bitches in a bar fight... like chicks!!! haha, glad i read- if your story is infact true you sound like the exact OPPOSITE of someone I would hang out with... I mean seriously dude- you live a pretty shitty lifestyle the way it sounds? from never getting laid to *picking a meaningless fight with some random colored dude* in a bar... and then still trying to be cool? I agree with the rest of them... your lucky your buddy was there to save your ass


first of all, since you're obviously racist, im going to repeat myself and say that the freestyle rapper guy was WHITE. and i didnt pick a fight, he just spazzed for no reason at all...you sound like a lame ass who's idea of a good time is watching gone with the wind with your mom...shitty lifestyle? whatever dude...you dont know me...

timmy, the bar was the worthen, in lowell.
[/quote]

how do you get that he is racist??!?!?








[/quote]

bolded for emphasis...



> So r1dermon instead of trying to get laid you get you ass kicked. Sounds like you need to get you priorities strait. All I have to say is dumb ass.


how do you figure i got my ass kicked...i got two solid hits in, he tapped my head like 5 times, but i didnt go down once, i put him in his place with my SAVAGE uppercut. granted, i was a little dazed after his fourth and fifth shots, but whatever...and i didnt start sh*t, all i said was that the guy sucked at rapping, because he wouldnt leave me alone...then he starts spazzing out and his buddy steps in my face...and i was gonna walk away and go to another bar, but my friend punched the living sh*t outta that dude before i even knew what was going on...


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Your story seems to be changing.
First you said..
"so the bouncer comes over and grabs me by the back of my neck and my left arm, so i turn and punch him in the eye...bad call...he f*cking COOKED me, got me in the face at least 5 times, right above the temple...anyway, so i upper cut him, of course it barely fazes the fat f*ck"

Then you say "i got two solid hits in, he tapped my head like 5 times, but i didnt go down once, i put him in his place with my SAVAGE uppercut. granted"

Either way, this is a stupid thread.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Your story seems to be changing.
> First you said..
> "so the bouncer comes over and grabs me by the back of my neck and my left arm, so i turn and punch him in the eye...bad call...he f*cking COOKED me, got me in the face at least 5 times, right above the temple...anyway, so i upper cut him, of course it barely fazes the fat f*ck"
> 
> ...


uh oh i think its on !


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

it was a good hit...and i did get beat to the ground...but i got up to my knees and punched him in the chin as hard as i could...not like i knocked him out or anything, but he definately felt it, as he kind just stood in a fight stance until we ran when we heard the cops...

and bail me out? my buddy threw the first f*cking punch! hahaha, you guys are too much, i wanna see everyones decision making skills after a pitcher and a half of beer in my situation...especially the people talking sh*t...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I've been in enough fights to say 'whatever' to the whole fight thing. Been about 2 years but I dont care if it's been 20 years, fights are just plain dumb. Unfortunately I'm part of a softball team that seems to put me in these sort of situations!

Adrenaline rush... well close calls with a tiger, a bear, cottonmouths, rattlesnakes, and alligators (and latinas!!!) have that covered for me :laugh:


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

its not even that much of an adrenalin rush...for me anyway...its more like..."oh sh*t, who's got a gun" these days...thats all you hear about is bar shootings in lowell (the city where the bar in question is) but whatever, there are plenty of other bars to go to...and at least i dont have a black eye...hehe.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

eh... I still dont see the racism... But whatever...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

getting into a fight is retarded in itself, but then to come onto an internet forum and brag about it is just plain idiotic...



Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> eh... I still dont see the racism... But whatever...


i said the "C" word... guess I should have said N!ger?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I tell you what, if this isn't hall of fame material I dont know what is.

I probably dont know what is.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude...havent you threatened me before? if im not mistaken...you're just like a little whining girl, anything that doesnt go down your way, you have to bitch about...

also, i was still pretty drunk when i made this thread, and had i gone straight to bed without going on the computer last night, you never would have heard about this...just the excitement of the night being vented i guess...whatever...get off your damn computer and do something productive if you dont like it...why do you keep posting in it...



KINGofKINGS said:


> eh... I still dont see the racism... But whatever...


i said the "C" word... guess I should have said N!ger?
[/quote]

wait...you were talking about retarded and idiotic? nothing more needs to be said, you just explained your intelligence level...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Man, are you still drunk? I cannot follow your reasoning... or do you have any at all?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

OH MY GOD!!! THIS IS THE HONEST TO GOD TRUTH- I WAS ABOUT TO POST THIS:

Im just waiting for the "Ok, enough with this I was a bit drunk when I posted" ..... yada yada--- I kid you not, but I figured I'd leave it alone...

neways why am i bothering you?- um.... take a look around ultimate fighter, theres a few other people that think your a loser for startin pathetic bar fights? grow up...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude...once again you illiterate f*ck...i didnt start anything...i was roped into it by someone who punched someone else in the face....jackass...

this needs to be closed...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

acestro said:


> I tell you what, if this isn't hall of fame material I dont know what is.
> 
> I probably dont know what is.


I'm with you on this one ace!!!!!







-This is some good sh*t


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

im pretty sure your opening remarks state how you were ripping on eminem because he was such a shitty rapper- thats "starting something"... wether you throw the first punch or not


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> so right, there's this white freestyle rapper at the bar in the city i went to...m**********r is funny as hell, like, laugh at him, not with him...anyway, so the dude is like blah blah blah, n sh*t, so im like, yo, my name is the crazy m**********r from the L town, you know my rhymes cuz everywhere i go i spit em down...blah blah blah...so now he thinks we're "battling"...f*cking dude...so im like, whatever, you suck...and he's like, i kicked your ass lyrically...blah blah...so im like blah blah you suck...then this dude comes over and steps in between us, and he's like, "you better turn the f*ck around and walk away before i break your f*cking nose"...so my buddy comes up behind him and f*cking PUMMELS HIM IN THE FACE!!! seriously, the hardest f*cking punch EVER...so the bouncer comes over and grabs me by the back of my neck and my left arm, so i turn and punch him in the eye...bad call...he f*cking COOKED me, got me in the face at least 5 times, right above the temple...anyway, so i upper cut him, of course it barely fazes the fat f*ck, and my buddy absolutely f*cking DRILLS the other guy again...seriously, that guy HAS to have some broken face bones...anyway, so the cops are coming right, we see the lights down the road, so me and my buddy f*cking hop that fence sh*t and BOOK...the bouncer's like, dude you guys are so fucked, i know who you are, we're telling the cops...blah blah blah...HAHAHAHA, ****...omg that was funny sh*t...bar fights kick ass!!!
> 
> ps, i have work in 5 hours...so im not going to be replying before tomorrow afternoon...DRINK A BEER!!!


Was your friend who hit the guy Outh?

Bar fights happen. Just be glad you were able to swing on a bouncer in walk away. In a place like Hoboken, you could get killed doing something like that.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ripping on emminem...i was laughing at him...but if you act stupid, people laugh at you...its a fact of life...why dont people paint pictures of penises on their foreheads? because people will...ding ding ding...laugh at them, very good guess...he started it by rapping terribly. then he tells me to shut the f*ck up after i told the rapper that he was not good and that he sucked, and some random dude jumps in front of me and tells me he's gonna break my nose...hmm...what would you do? not only that, but the bouncer GRABBED ME, and i didnt do sh*t to provoke that...my friend just hammered on the other dude, so the bouncer grabs me? thats bs, so i whacked him in his eye...then sh*t went crazy, he started punching me in the head, but he's a fat f*ck so by the time he got 5 punches in he was so winded that he was missing his hits...so i got to one knee and threw a hard ass uppercut...then we saw cops coming from down the road so we jumped the fence and ran...honestly...can you honestly say that i started that fight?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think Bullsnake is really Jiggy.









(nachos)


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well if i were to see some punk rappin like a mad man, i wouldnt go up to him and start spoutin out sh*t to get him goin... sh*t i wouldnt even acknowledge the guy- see he's a class below me- id simply walk by and head to the bar... after watching the idiot for say ..... sh*t i dont know 43 seconds id look at my bud and be like "dude, lets get the f*ck outta here"... and that would be that- you should have been working on that drought of yours before it turns into an eternity


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> dude- i thought this thread was about a couple bitches in a bar fight... like chicks!!! haha, glad i read- if your story is infact true you sound like the exact OPPOSITE of someone I would hang out with... I mean seriously dude- you live a pretty shitty lifestyle the way it sounds? from never getting laid to picking a meaningless fight with some random colored dude in a bar... and then still trying to be cool? I agree with the rest of them... your lucky your buddy was there to save your ass


first of all, since you're obviously racist, im going to repeat myself and say that the freestyle rapper guy was WHITE. and i didnt pick a fight, he just spazzed for no reason at all...you sound like a lame ass who's idea of a good time is watching gone with the wind with your mom...shitty lifestyle? whatever dude...you dont know me...

timmy, the bar was the worthen, in lowell.
[/quote]

Ridermon...have you SEEN his stepmom? Id watch Gone With the Wind with his stepmom any day of the effin' week!!

Tom


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lol! haha.......


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> well if i were to see some punk rappin like a mad man, i wouldnt go up to him and start spoutin out sh*t to get him goin... sh*t i wouldnt even acknowledge the guy- see he's a class below me- id simply walk by and head to the bar... after watching the idiot for say ..... sh*t i dont know 43 seconds id look at my bud and be like "dude, lets get the f*ck outta here"... and that would be that- you should have been working on that drought of yours before it turns into an eternity


I agree no need to be a dumb ass in public unless your 15 years old. You seem to act like a child not a man. grow up


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah mr corvette...i'll get right on that...you know me so well and all...

jewelz, please lock this piece of sh*t thread. ty


----------

